# Bait at OC



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Going to OC this weekend. Heard of Bev's bait to get sand fleas and green crabs. Anyone have their address or phone number? Thanks. :fishing: Greg


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

http://www.harbortackleoc.com/

.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bev's shop is called Harbor Tackle and is located at:

9715 Golf Course Rd.
Ocean City, MD 21842
Tel: 410.213.9365


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Turn at Royal Farms and keep going straight. It will be on your right about a minute or two down the road.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Hope to see you there. :fishing: Greg


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

or you can catch them at ai


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

e-mag said:


> or you can catch them at ai


At $3.75 per quart from Bev, why bother?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

not about $$..more fun and bigger fleas


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

e-mag said:


> not about $$..more fun and bigger fleas


agree w/ the bigger fleas but are they still around? I was there a few weeks ago and didn't see any in the sand.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

water temp still in upper 60's . they are there in the soft sand. taking the yak now to algonkian park for top water smallies.see you later!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AK tells me that he was flopping around in the surf this past Saturday catching them, releasing them, and then recapturing them.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> AK tells me that he was flopping around in the surf this past Saturday catching them, releasing them, and then recapturing them.


I wasn't flopping. The surf was very strong and my "helper" wasn't very helpful (something about a pinched nerve...phhfff )

Unless the water temps plummetted over the week, there should be a lot of sandfleas in the surf right now. I caught nearly 3 gallons worth just walking up and down the beach, in the wash. A flea rake (or a mesh basket of some sort) held in the wash as a wave recedes should get you a bunch. There are some jumbos out there; all of mine were at least quarter sized


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> I wasn't flopping. The surf was very strong and my "helper" wasn't very helpful (something about a pinched nerve...phhfff )
> 
> Unless the water temps plummetted over the week, there should be a lot of sandfleas in the surf right now. I caught nearly 3 gallons worth just walking up and down the beach, in the wash. A flea rake (or a mesh basket of some sort) held in the wash as a wave recedes should get you a bunch. There are some jumbos out there; all of mine were at least quarter sized


CT, thx for the info.

Yeah, quarter sized is good... probably looks like a large M&M to them togs .


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

where can u purchase a sand flea rake, i found some online by doing a google search but im not trying to have to wait to get it shipped to me, can you buy them in OC somewhere?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got mine at the Delmarva tackle shop located to the left in the same strip as the Royal Farm right before the Rt. 50 bridge.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I got mine at the Delmarva tackle shop located to the left in the same strip as the Royal Farm right before the Rt. 50 bridge.



now known as alltackle, but i dont know if they have changed the sign yet


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

alltackle is awesome. I go to their Annapolis store all the time. Very helpful staff...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> alltackle is awesome. I go to their Annapolis store all the time. Very helpful staff...


I think Mike ( old_linesides )is still working there. He has a lot of good knowledge to offer.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I used a basket fashioned out of 1/2" hardware mesh. I used it for both collecting and sorting the fleas: it sorts out all the small ones leaving the big juicy ones.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I think Mike ( old_linesides )is still working there. He has a lot of good knowledge to offer.



yep he is, he knows hi s stuff, and fun to fish with


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

mdram said:


> yep he is, he knows hi s stuff, and fun to fish with


Just don't let him drink too much. He's got a hamster bladder!  You out there Mikey!


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Caviman2201 said:


> alltackle is awesome. I go to their Annapolis store all the time. Very helpful staff...


Where's the Annapolis store? Always looking for an alternate to Strangler's...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'll randomly pick a starting point. If you're sitting on West St. where it turns into Generals Highway (if you turn left, you turn on to Defense Highway), you go straight at the light, go through the next light (Bestgate Rd.) and go about .5 mile. Turn right onto Trout Rd. and then left at the dead-end. You'll see a sign on the left for "alltackle.com" Here's the route I just described.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Genghis said:


> Where's the Annapolis store? Always looking for an alternate to Strangler's...


Yeah Cavi ... spill it ..  I am only familiar with the OC store.

Genghis ... why would you even bother with Strangers anyway? I'd rather buy bloods from a 7-11. Same price if not cheaper.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Its actually their headquarters... if you buy something from alltackle.com, it comes off the shelves in Annapolis (unless they have to order it, of course)


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

directions are on thier website, google works wonders


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yeah Cavi ... spill it ..  I am only familiar with the OC store.
> 
> Genghis ... why would you even bother with Strangers anyway? I'd rather buy bloods from a 7-11. Same price if not cheaper.


Sometimes you just need stuff you can't get at 7-11, and living in Alexandria (which saw our only local B&T, Fishing island, close 2 years ago) they're the best I can do if I'm just running out to SPSP on the spur of the moment.

So, Caviman, looks like if I'm getting off of Rt. 50 heading for the bridge, I exit at 23B. Are these guys open early/late?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

directions from thier site, 

for hours call them, i know the oc store stayed upe until 10 or 11 during the season











Eastbound Route 50:

Take Exit 23, bear right onto West Street/MD 450. Go through first signal, Stay Straight: Rt. 450 turns into General's Hwy (Rt. 178). Go through three signal. Take the first right onto Trout Road. Bear left at end onto Renard Ct. Take first left into parking area. We are in unit B, the first unit on the right. There is a court on the end of Renard Ct. for turning around if you are trailering a boat.

Westbound Route 50:

Take Exit 23B. At fist signal off exit, take a left onto West Street/MD 450. Stay Straight: Rt. 450 turns into General's Hwy (Rt. 178). Go through three signals. Take the first right onto Trout Road. Bear left at end onto Renard Ct. Take first left into parking area. We are in unit B, the first unit on the right. There is a court on the end of Renard Ct. for turning around if you are trailering a boat.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know about hours... I've only gone during the middle of the day (on lunch breaks) and I never noticed hours posted... couldn't tell ya...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you can instant message them on IM...their screen name is alltackle

i believe they close at 8, but dont quote me on that


----------

